# The Transporter by Stanley Clarke



## NekujaK (Oct 16, 2021)

I watched The Transporter again last night for the first time since its original release in 2002. The soundrack was composed by jazz bassist Stanley Clarke, and now that I'm hearing it with more experienced ears, I was really impressed. There's so much texture and variety to it, especially for an action film.

What immediately caught my attention is the opening car chase, which is underscored primarilly with just a drum kit, bass, and scratches. It's incredibly effective and is such a contrast to today's bombastic action scores.

I wonder if a composer could get away with such understated chase music nowadays.


----------



## Technostica (Oct 16, 2021)

It appeals to me to hear music like that in films.
It breathes more and isn’t beating you over the head.
The music in some modern films is bad for your nervous system I suspect.
Music for coke heads.


----------

